# Mozart's piano concerto



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hi. this is a strange/dumb question. what piano concerto by Mozart changes, rhythm and melody. in the middle of one of the movements? i know i am being vague. i was listening to it going to work and then i arrived before it was over so didn't catch the number. similar to the first movement of the Haffner Symphony. thanks and sorry for being weird and vague


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

Concerto no.9 K271 "Jeunehomme", 3rd mvt?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

ldiat said:


> hi. this is a strange/dumb question. *what piano concerto by Mozart changes, rhythm and melody. in the middle of one of the movements? * i know i am being vague. i was listening to it going to work and then i arrived before it was over so didn't catch the number. similar to the first movement of the Haffner Symphony. thanks and sorry for being weird and vague


many concertos - 2nd mvt of pc 20 for example


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

sudden shifts in mood at 2:00 and 4:00


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok thanks i will listen! thanks again


----------

